# Photos of Harry Charles



## MrsCLH (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi everyone

A couple of photos at last - sorry for the delay, not had much chance to switch the computer on!!

Mrs H xx


----------



## margie (Oct 1, 2011)

He is adorable - you must be so proud.


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 1, 2011)

He is absolutely beautiful - many congratulations. Amanda x


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2011)

Ahhh Mrs he is totally adorable x ahhhhh


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2011)

Lovely pictures! Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## rachelha (Oct 1, 2011)

Ahh, he is gorgeous.  I love the first photo, I had forgotten how babies sleep with their arms up.

Feeling broody now.


----------



## MrsCLH (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I think he's gorgeous but I am a little bit biased


----------



## shirl (Oct 1, 2011)

Aw, how cute what lvly photos. Little sweetie 

big hugs and kisses, 

Shirl


----------



## CATMAC (Oct 1, 2011)

He is so gorgeous, congratulations. x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 1, 2011)

Congratulation he is gorgeous


----------



## KateR (Oct 1, 2011)

Awwwww. He's gorgeous.


----------



## Estellaa (Oct 1, 2011)

oh he is sooooo cute  congratulations!


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 1, 2011)

Aw bless him! Thanks for sharing the pics Christine, he's gorgeous! XXXXX


----------



## hyper-Suze (Oct 2, 2011)

Such a cute little bundle! Enjoy every minute!! Hope Mr H is doing his fair share of nappy changing!!!!


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 2, 2011)

Aww he's soooo gorgegous! Congratulations  xxx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Oct 2, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> A couple of photos at last - sorry for the delay, not had much chance to switch the computer on!!
> 
> Mrs H xx



Congratulations, he's a real cutie  Take care Sheena


----------



## Lilies (Oct 2, 2011)

How cute is he?. Mega broodiness going on here....


----------



## sugarfreerach (Oct 2, 2011)

He's absolutely beautiful! I can't believe we did it! All those months ago and we announced our pregnancies together and now they're both here safe and boys too! Enjoy him, I know I'm enjoying mine xx ps if your breast feeding, watch those hypos, they're unforgiving aren't they!


----------



## newbs (Oct 3, 2011)

He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MrsCLH (Oct 3, 2011)

sugarfreerach said:


> He's absolutely beautiful! I can't believe we did it! All those months ago and we announced our pregnancies together and now they're both here safe and boys too! Enjoy him, I know I'm enjoying mine xx ps if your breast feeding, watch those hypos, they're unforgiving aren't they!



I can't believe we did either! That has just brought a little tear to me eye  We should be so blood proud of ourselves 

Oh man the hypos! Can't believe how little insulin I need compared with when I was pregnant, amazing how quickly your needs change.


----------



## pinkemz (Oct 4, 2011)

absolutely stunning well done you xxxx


----------



## topcat123 (Oct 4, 2011)

soo cute congrats x


----------



## beckyp (Oct 7, 2011)

He's GORGEOUS!!!! Congratulations again.  

Take care of yourself and keep monitoring closely whilst feeding - bet you never expected to need to keep going with the finger pricking a hundred times a day when you'd finished! 

Bx


----------

